# Carpet plants and pool filter sand



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Has anyone had any success with carpet plants in pool filter sand, with water column dosing only?

Other substrates are simply too expensive here in Australia, since they all need to be shipped an extremely long distance.

Also, I thought I might try mineralised topsoil. My tank needs to be moved several times in its life (rental property) so I'm concerned that, when moving the tank, I'll stir up a god-awful mess. Pool filter sand, on the other hand, stays clean and is good for corydoras and kuhli loaches, as well as a few other fish I have inclined to burrowing.

With those things in mind, what's the better option?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds like pool filter sand is the better choice for your situation. Perhaps you can add some substrate fertilizers?


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

You pretty much answered your own question.
My fish Love the Playsand my Oto's and my pleco play in it all day. 
I'm not sure about the carpet plants you are talking about there are so many kinds. Playsand/filter sand is just as good as the commercial "Planted aquarium" substrates once it has aged with the addition of ferts from your water column.


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Quesenek said:


> Playsand/filter sand is just as good as the commercial "Planted aquarium" substrates once it has aged with the addition of ferts from your water column.


 Exactly why im going with play sand in my 125 along with the addition of fish "poop" the sand will gain nutrients quickly and you should still have a great substrate, oh and root tabs help alot to.


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

ryndisher said:


> Exactly why im going with play sand in my 125 along with the addition of fish "poop" the sand will gain nutrients quickly and you should still have a great substrate, *oh and root tabs help alot to.*


Yeah I use those on my melon sword and it looks awesome.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Playsand FTW! :fish:


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

go to any home center and get the cheapes natural potting soil you can find just read what is in it on the back. i use miracle gro organic im not sure if that brand is there or not and cap with the sand. i have hc growing in pool sand that way but roots dont reach the soil. i put "jobes" plant food spikes cut up in small bits down in the sand under the hc when it starts turning yellow

soil i used









sand i used









plant food spikes i used










cut up like this









happy home owners


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

I really do like the look of the mineralised topsoil tanks, but again, my only concern is that pulling the tank up, as I'll have to do every few years, will make too much of a mess. Don't you agree?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

have not got to that point yet. i think sand would be easier on that point but if you use the plant food like i showed it might help my hc dont reach soil so it dont need it just some food i dont do liquids in any of my tanks


----------

